# MacBook Pro - Problème de clavier ?



## CharlesV (1 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis 2 mois que j'ai un Macbook Pro, il arrive souvent que la première frappe (voire la deuxième de temps en temps) au clavier ne se répercute pas à l'écran. Exemple : je tape APPLE et seul PPLE s'affiche et ce, dans n'importe quelle application. Avant que je n'appelle le SAV, j'aurais juste voulu savoir si quelqu'un d'autre avait été confronté au même problème et le cas échéant, la solution qu'il avait adoptée.
D'avance, merci pour vos réponses.

Charles V.


----------



## Korben_Dallas (1 Avril 2007)

J'ai également un un problème avec la clavier de mon MBP, mais moi s'était la touche enter qui restais enfoncée...Ma solution : changer de clavier chez un revendeur agréé.
Et je pense que pour toi ce sera la même solution, mas attend d'autres avis!!


----------



## CharlesV (1 Avril 2007)

Merci Korben_Dallas de ta réponse et je pense effectivement que mon MBP devra aller faire un tour chez un revendeur agréé.


----------



## Bingo (1 Avril 2007)

CharlesV a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Depuis 2 mois que j'ai un Macbook Pro, il arrive souvent que la première frappe (voire la deuxième de temps en temps) au clavier ne se répercute pas à l'écran. Exemple : je tape APPLE et seul PPLE s'affiche et ce, dans n'importe quelle application. Avant que je n'appelle le SAV, j'aurais juste voulu savoir si quelqu'un d'autre avait été confronté au même problème et le cas échéant, la solution qu'il avait adoptée.
> D'avance, merci pour vos réponses.
> ...



Salut ! 

J'ai le même souci, mais je sais pourquoi : je tape trop vite, donc le clavier n'a pas toujours le temps de suivre !


----------



## CharlesV (1 Avril 2007)

Je ne pense pas que cela provienne du fait que je tape trop vite.  
J'ai plutôt constaté que ce "défaut" s'avérait quand je passais d'une application à une autre.


----------



## Bingo (1 Avril 2007)

CharlesV a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que cela provienne du fait que je tape trop vite.
> J'ai plutôt constaté que ce "défaut" s'avérait quand je passais d'une application à une autre.



Et bien je passe la main alors, je ne sais pas...


----------



## CharlesV (1 Avril 2007)

Dès demain, je prendrai contact avec le SAV d'Apple.


----------



## Abadone (1 Avril 2007)

Moi j'ais un probleme avec ma touche enter la touche fonctione bien mais la pretion ne se fait pas ossi netement que les autres touches... 
J'ais acheter mon macbookpro à la fnac, je peut l'amener à nimporte qu'elle renvendeur agrée pour des reparations?


----------



## miz_ici (1 Avril 2007)

Salut, moi ca m'arrivais aussi avant surouu a la sortie de la veille. 
Mais je l'ai envoyé en reparation (soucis s'iSight integrée) et ca ne me le fait plus (aucuns rapports).
Donc je ne comprend pas.


----------



## CharlesV (1 Avril 2007)

Abadone a dit:


> Moi j'ais un probleme avec ma touche enter la touche fonctione bien mais la pretion ne se fait pas ossi netement que les autres touches...
> J'ais acheter mon macbookpro à la fnac, je peut l'amener à nimporte qu'elle renvendeur agrée pour des reparations?




Oui...


----------



## cris_ (27 Mai 2007)

j'ai exactement le même problème que charlesV (et eu beaucoup de mal à trouver quelqu'un à qui ça arrive...)
j'ai attendu d'avoir un souci de superdrive pour l'amener au SAV et leur parler du clavier en même temps, grosse erreur puisqu'ils ont réparé le lecteur mais ne semblent même pas avoir jeté un oeil au clavier... je le ramène dès que j'ai un creux dans mon besoin de l'utiliser.
charlesV, le SAV a t-il réglé le problème ?


----------



## anneee (27 Mai 2007)

j'ai le même problème sur macbook depuis quelques temps

je n'y avais pas prêté attention, mais après avoir lu ce fil je m'aperçois que je ne suis pas le seul

merci de nous tenir au courant de vos retours SAV

bon WE


----------



## CharlesV (27 Mai 2007)

Mon MacBook Pro n'est parti au SAV qu'il y à quelques jours puisque je l'utilise à des fins professionnelles et qu'il m'a fallu trouver une solution de rechange pendant la période de réparation. 
Je vous tiendrai bien sûr au courant du résultat aussitôt qu'il sera de retour et après quelques essais.


----------



## miz_ici (28 Mai 2007)

Tient nous au courant.
Merci


----------



## Tibiniou (28 Mai 2007)

je suis exactement dans le meme cas !
je n ai pas remarqué si c etait lié a un changement d appli ou a la sortie de veille...
je crois simplement que je ne presse pas assez la premiere touche  
en tout cas je ne suis pas pres à me separer de mon mbp pour l envoyer au sav juste pour ca !


----------



## CharlesV (28 Mai 2007)

@Tibiniou : je me suis fait exactement la même réflexion au début mais le temps passant, ce défaut récurrent est vraiment devenu insupportable. D'autant plus, que l'on ne s'attend pas à ce genre de désagrément sur une machine de ce prix là...


----------



## cris_ (29 Juin 2007)

bon, j'ai fini par abandonner : les techniciens du premium reseller où je l'ai acheté refusent de trouver le problème, et en plus mon macbook pro était revenu avec un défaut en plus : la touche d'ouverture ne s'enfonçait plus jusqu'au bout, et les crochets frottaient à chaque ouverture, menaçant de se casser un beau jour. du coup j'y suis retourné et je leur ai demandé (en m'adressant aux commerciaux et non aux techniciens) un échange avec un iMac 17' 2 Ghz. qu'ils se débrouillent avec maintenant qu'il est à eux. ils seront peut-être plus motivés pour trouver la panne...
maintenant c'est le bonheur, l'iMac est vraiment une super machine, pas un souci, rapide comme tout.
pour info : les golden boys de iConcept à bordeaux se feront un plaisir de mettre leur incompétence technique au service de leur impérieux besoin de vous arnaquer sur tout ce qu'ils pourront (pas la première fois que j'ai à me plaindre d'eux). à bon entendeur...


----------



## romzzz (5 Juillet 2007)

M&#234;me prob&#232;me pour moi, souvent certaines "premi&#232;res frappes" sont erratiques. Je prenais &#231;a pour une fatalit&#233; mais apparemment je ne suis pas le seul, donc si quelqu'un a d'autres informations l&#224;-dessus je suis preneur. Et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que c'est &#224; cause de ma frappe trop rapide, j'ai boost&#233; mon MacBook Core 2 Duo (2 GHz) avec 2 Go de RAM et un disque &#224; 7200 tr/min, alors si &#231;a rame c'est qu'il y a un probl&#232;me quelque part...


----------



## macdebarc (8 Juillet 2007)

moi j'ai un probleme d'espace ...
la touche espace ne fonctionne pas toujours. C'est assez embettant de ne pas utiliser cette touche. Allez écrire un document de plusieurs pages avec un seul et unique mot de 3000 caractères


----------



## Souvaroff (9 Juillet 2007)

CharlesV a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Depuis 2 mois que j'ai un Macbook Pro, il arrive souvent que la première frappe (voire la deuxième de temps en temps) au clavier ne se répercute pas à l'écran. Exemple : je tape APPLE et seul PPLE s'affiche et ce, dans n'importe quelle application. Avant que je n'appelle le SAV, j'aurais juste voulu savoir si quelqu'un d'autre avait été confronté au même problème et le cas échéant, la solution qu'il avait adoptée.
> D'avance, merci pour vos réponses.
> ...



Je ne pense pas que ce soit un probleme au niveau du clavier

sur mon iMac ca le fait aussi de temps a autre Notamment dans safari, le temps qu'il soit pret a ce que je puisse ecrire & ce, que ce soit avec un clavier filaire ou bluetooth

C'est peut etre un temps de latence du a l'application


----------



## macaddicted (11 Juillet 2007)

essai ! c'est bon, ça marche  
mais ça arrive des fois, latence du navigateur ? surtout sous firefox  

je reste sous safari


----------



## kalamour (19 Juillet 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ce soit un probleme au niveau du clavier
> 
> sur mon iMac ca le fait aussi de temps a autre Notamment dans safari, le temps qu'il soit pret a ce que je puisse ecrire & ce, que ce soit avec un clavier filaire ou bluetooth
> 
> C'est peut etre un temps de latence du a l'application


 
bonjour
j ai renverser du cafe sur mon macbook pro, il yas 6 touches qui fonctione pas, qu est ce que je peu faire.
merci


----------



## Souvaroff (19 Juillet 2007)

C'est tr&#232;s dur de reparer un clavier&#8230;

Quand tu lui balance du jus dessus,  & que des touches ne fonctionnenet plus, c'est que sur le film plastique qui est dans le clavier, les pistes conductrices des touches son oxyd&#233;es&#8230; donc le courant ne passe plus&#8230;

& apr&#232;s ca se complique significativement&#8230;

Il faudrais donc deja ouvrir le clavier, sortir le film plastique, reperer les pistes oxyd&#233;es, (certaines se voyent a l'oeil nu, mais parfois y'en a que tu ne peut pas deceler autrement qu'avec un testeur)


Pour faire bien il faudrais enlever les parties oxyd&#233;es, en grattant par exemple&#8230; & ensuite il faudrais refaire les contacts Ensuite, en redissinant les pont avec une peinture conductrice&#8230;

Seulement c'est tr&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;s long&#8230; tr&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;s fastidieux&#8230;

Comme ce genre de soucis ne sont pas consider&#233; comme une utilisation normale du produit, Tr&#232;s rares (ou quasi inexistant) sont les cas ou c'est pris dans la garantie&#8230; donc, la soluce c'est de casquer !!


----------



## Dominik (6 Novembre 2007)

Très intéressant ce fil car il rejoint un constat que j'ai fait récemment avec mon MBP.
Il est récent...
Lire le fil ici :
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=240302&st=0

Il semblerait que nous ne soyons pas des cas isolé puisque depuis que j'ai ouvert ce sujet, d'autres se sont également signalés. Comme quoi...


----------



## FataMorgana (6 Novembre 2007)

Et dans le cas de tout le monde vous avez utilisé assez votre clavier pour dire qu'il est "rodé"... C'est peut-être parce qu'ils sont neufs....
Êtes-vous tous des utilisateurs récents?
A+


----------



## OSX (6 Novembre 2007)

Y a un sujet sur le forum apple &#224; ce propos:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1129578&tstart=0


----------



## Tannen (7 Novembre 2007)

Je souhaitais acheter un MBP, cela m'a un peu refroidi ce pb de clavier ...
Avez vous fait appel au SAV apple pour la résolution du pb ?

Merci


----------



## OSX (7 Novembre 2007)

Voil&#224; un autre fil &#224; ce propos qui touche les machines avec l&#233;opard
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1212862&tstart=15


----------



## alexcls (8 Novembre 2007)

J'ai le meme probleme avec en plus un sifflement sur la sortie jack


----------



## miz_ici (8 Novembre 2007)

alexcls a dit:


> J'ai le meme probleme avec en plus un sifflement sur la sortie jack



Ce probleme de siflement avais été resolu par une MAJ il ya déjà quelques mois, tu as bien réalisé toutes les mises à jours sur ton mac ?


----------



## pierrest (9 Novembre 2007)

ben tient moi j'ai mis &#231;a sur mon compte de pi&#232;tre dactylo, je me suis m&#234;me pay&#233; le nouveau clavier &#233;tendu alu tout slim, en + j'ai plein d'applic ou je dois utilliser les fl&#232;che diagonale et j'aime le pav&#233; num&#233;rique...

et ils sont top, petite course des touches et belle esth&#233;tique.

et aussi des fois quelques soucis avec le trackpad qui ne r&#233;agis pas imm&#233;diatement, mais je travaille g&#233;n&#233;ralement avec une souris.. ces applik me demande &#233;galement le bouton de la roulette fr&#233;quemment... donc voil&#224;.

mais j'aimerais bien que ma machine pay&#233;e une petite fortune pour mon budget fonctionne correctement.


----------

